# mannaggia



## norma 126

¿Cuál es la traducción de esta palabra al español? Gracias en anticipo.


----------



## irene.acler

Quizás se dice “maldición”..pero no estoy segura...


----------



## etymologist

No me parece mucho.  El sentido es parecido, pero creo que maldicion es mucho mas fuerte.  Mannaggia es medio en broma, cuando uno està un poco enojado por algo...




irene.acler said:


> Quizás se dice “maldición”..pero no estoy segura...


----------



## riccio

'Mannaggia' deriva probabilmente da 'male ne aggia (= abbia, in certi dialetti)' > 'mal n'aggia' > 'mannaggia'. È una maledizione, ma oggi suona effettivamente meno forte. Più o meno come 'accidenti' (altra maledizione).
Scusatemi ma non parlo bene lo spagnolo.


----------



## etymologist

Ciao Riccio, e grazie per la spiegazione.  L'etimo sembra molto probabile, e credo che potrebbe derivare dal dialetto napoletano o forse siciliano...

Comunque non ho presente una parola in spagnolo (o lunfardo?) che renda la stessa idea.




riccio said:


> 'Mannaggia' deriva probabilmente da 'male ne aggia (= abbia, in certi dialetti)' > 'mal n'aggia' > 'mannaggia'. È una maledizione, ma oggi suona effettivamente meno forte. Più o meno come 'accidenti' (altra maledizione).
> Scusatemi ma non parlo bene lo spagnolo.


----------



## pizzi

que lastima?


----------



## chicoinglés

Hola, norma_126:

Después de haber leído este hilo bastante detenidamente, te puedo decir, norma_126, que quizás la respuesta que vas buscando en cuanto a una traducción idónea para la expresión común y corriente, 'mannaggia!', sea '¡maldita sea!' en castellano.

Espero haberte servido de ayuda y si te queda con alguna duda más, no vaciles en ponerte en contacto conmigo.

Saludos,

Jordan


----------



## sabrinita85

Yo creo que "maledición" está bien. Aunque existe también _maledizione_. _Mannaggia _es menos fuerte.


----------



## Luis Anselmi

sabrinita85 said:


> Yo creo que "maledición" está bien. Aunque existe también _maledizione_. _Mannaggia _es menos fuerte.


----------



## norma 126

chicoinglés said:


> Hola, norma_126:
> 
> Después de haber leído este hilo bastante detenidamente, te puedo decir, norma_126, que quizás la respuesta que vasestás buscando en cuanto a una traducción idónea para la expresión común y corriente, 'mannaggia!', sea '¡maldita sea!' en castellano.
> 
> Espero haberte servido de ayuda y si te queda con alguna duda más, no vaciles en ponerte en contacto conmigo.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Jordan


Gracias a todos por sus respuestas.
Chicoinglés, te hago unas correcciones, espero no te moleste.


----------



## etymologist

Hola de nuevo.  Otra cosa sobre el asunto que me parece interesante ademas de divertida: hay una cancion napoletana que se llama
"Mannaggia a te" (en serio).  Las letras se encuentran en el sitio web:

http://medivia.sele.it/inglese/canzoni/index.htm

Quizas esto pueda dar a los hispanohablantes del forum un entendimiento mas exacto de que es mannaggia.

 +  = ?

Creo que necesitamos de un emoticon que sonrie de confusion...


----------



## MERCHEALCALA

Hola! También se dice "maldita sea" cuando algo no sale bién.


----------



## claudine2006

MERCHEALCALA said:


> Hola! También se dice "maldita sea" cuando algo no sale bien.


 Pero _mannaggia_ es menos fuerte.


----------



## MERCHEALCALA

sabrinita85 said:


> Yo creo que "maledición" está bien. Aunque existe también _maledizione_. _Mannaggia _es menos fuerte.


Hola Sabrinita! Perdona sería correctamente, sería "maldición", espero que no te importe la corrección. Besitos.


----------



## sabrinita85

MERCHEALCALA said:


> Hola Sabrinita! Perdona sería correctamente, sería "maldición", espero que no te importe la corrección. Besitos.


Ah no, no te preocupes, está bien que me corrijas... estoy aquí para aprender y si posible, ayudar


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> Ah no, no te preocupes, está bien que me corrijas... estoy aquí para aprender y si es posible, ayudar



Sabri, una piccola correzione...


----------



## sabrinita85

Ops, ¡se me había olvidado!
Gracias Ceci!


----------



## carmy

ciao a tutti come va? ho pensado che andrebbe bene anche una traduzione del tipo"vaya por dios"..questo lo usate spesso in Spagna, quando parlate seriamente o anche quando scherzate, vero?
un saluto a tutti
Carmy


----------



## Najwa83

*Yo ese managgia lo traduciría por un simple: joder! y managgia  a te por : ya te vale! no se si es así pero es lo q a mí m sugiere...*


----------



## claudine2006

Najwa83 said:


> Yo ese _mannaggia_ lo traduciría por un simple: joder! y _mannaggia_ a te por : ¡ya te vale! no se si es así pero es lo que a mí me sugiere...


Pero mannaggia no tiene connotación vulgar.
¡Ya te vale! me gusta.


----------



## deadsurfer

Ya he comprendido el sentido de la expresión. ¿A alguien se le ocurre un expresión o palabra más "rioplatense"? (La necesito para los subtítulos de una película que transcurre en Nápoles, y no quiero que quede tan madrileña. "Maldita sea" me suena a traducción neutra que esconde una grosería o una "[...]").
¿Podría ser "¡Carajo!"?


----------



## ursu-lab

deadsurfer said:


> Ya he comprendido el sentido de la expresión. ¿A alguien se le ocurre un expresión o palabra más "rioplatense"? (La necesito para los subtítulos de una película que transcurre en Nápoles, y no quiero que quede tan madrileña. "Maldita sea" me suena a traducción neutra que esconde una grosería o una "[...]").
> ¿Podría ser "¡Carajo!"?


Tendrías que poner una frase de contexto para entender si se trata de una broma, si es una sorpresa negativa, si a quien lo dice se le ha escapado una buena ocasión, si ha perdido el bus, etc. 
"Mannaggia" se usa en centenares de casos (como "accidenti") y no tiene *una *traducción.

De todas formas, "maldita sea" no es una buena solución, porque es mucho más fuerte y más exclamación de enfado que el "mannaggia". Imáginate que está diciendo en el sentido de "¡lástima!" y lo traduces con "¡maldita sea!": el efecto y la intención serían totalmente diferentes.


----------



## honeyheart

Tratándose de una película, para conocer el contexto creo que, además de poner la frase completa, lo ideal sería describir la escena donde el personaje dice esta exclamación.


----------



## deadsurfer

En realidad estoy mejorando unos subtítulos que ya están en español pero que han dejado sin traducir algunas expresiones.

Estás son las tres escenas en las que aparece la palabra:

1.- Un hombre con un manojo de llaves no encuentra la que abre la puerta.

2.- Mientras están en un tiroteo un hombre se da vuelta y se lo dice a un joven que que no puede armar una ametralladora.

3.- En otro tiroteo un taxista se queja porque se han metido a tirar desde adentro del su taxi.

A mí me parece que podría ser una misma palabra para las tres.

Gracias por los datos

PD: No sabía que podía utilizarse como "¡lástima!". A mí se me ocurren muchas expresiones pero me resultan muy lunfardas para unos subtítulos que no tienen "vos" ni conjugaciones rioplatenses como "tenés" en vez de "tienes".


----------



## Neuromante

deadsurfer said:


> En realidad estoy mejorando unos subtítulos que ya están en español pero que han dejado sin traducir algunas expresiones.
> 
> Estás son las tres escenas en las que aparece la palabra:
> 
> 1.- Un hombre con un manojo de llaves no encuentra la que abre la puerta.
> 
> 2.- Mientras están en un tiroteo un hombre se da vuelta y se lo dice a un joven que que no puede armar una ametralladora.
> 
> 3.- En otro tiroteo un taxista se queja porque se han metido a tirar desde adentro de su taxi.
> 
> A mí me parece que podría ser una misma palabra para las tres.
> 
> Gracias por los datos
> 
> PD: No sabía que podía utilizarse como "¡lástima!". A mí se me ocurren muchas expresiones pero me resultan muy lunfardas para unos subtítulos que no tienen "vos" ni conjugaciones rioplatenses como "tenés" en vez de "tienes".



Yo, para el tercer caso usaría "joder" Para el primero, decididamente no, pero habría que saber que tipo de persona es el que tiene las llaves.


----------



## chlapec

Sugerencia (desde España): "¡vaya, hombre!".


----------



## deadsurfer

Gracias por las sugerencias.


----------



## 0scar

deadsurfer said:


> Ya he comprendido el sentido de la expresión. ¿A alguien se le ocurre un expresión o palabra más "rioplatense"? ¿Podría ser "¡Carajo! "?


----------



## deadsurfer

Gracias Oscar. Creía estar cerca pero no recibía respuestas satisfactorias.


----------



## pizzi

Una vez he oído una palabra que me parecía *puerras*, pero tengo dudas sobre su existencia o sobre mis orejas...


----------



## chlapec

pizzi said:


> Una vez he oído una palabra que me parecía *puerras*, pero tengo dudas sobre su existencia o sobre mis orejas...


 
DRAE:
*porra, *o* porras.*
*1. *interjs. coloqs. U. para expresar disgusto o enfado.


----------



## pizzi

chlapec said:


> DRAE:
> *porra, *o* porras.*
> *1. *interjs. coloqs. U. para expresar disgusto o enfado.



Sì: ¡tengo las orejas defecutosas!


----------



## honeyheart

deadsurfer said:


> Estás son las tres escenas en las que aparece la palabra:
> 
> 1.- Un hombre con un manojo de llaves no encuentra la que abre la puerta.
> 
> 2.- Mientras están en un tiroteo un hombre se da vuelta y se lo dice a un joven que que no puede armar una ametralladora.
> 
> 3.- En otro tiroteo un taxista se queja porque se han metido a tirar desde adentro del su taxi.
> 
> A mí me parece que podría ser una misma palabra para las tres.


Yo sin duda usaría "¡carajo!" en las tres situaciones, con distinta entonación y distinta intensidad (de acuerdo al grado de enojo, que varía en cada caso).


----------



## deadsurfer

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## ETcallHome

En México usamos una expresión muy parecida en sonido y significado: ¡malhaya!
Sin embargo su uso no es muy extendido.


----------



## mantierrez

1.- Un hombre con un manojo de llaves no encuentra la que abre la puerta.
¡Ay, por dios!
2.- Mientras están en un tiroteo un hombre se da vuelta y se lo dice a un joven que que no puede armar una ametralladora.
¡Ahorita nomás me tenía que pasar!
3.- En otro tiroteo un taxista se queja porque se han metido a tirar desde adentro del su taxi.
¡¿Oigan, por qué no se van a jugar a otro lado!?


----------



## kreiner

ETcallHome said:


> En México usamos una expresión muy parecida en sonido y significado: ¡malhaya!
> Sin embargo su uso no es muy extendido.


 
También en el español de España existe _malhaya_ (que es exactamente lo mismo que _mal ne abbia_, o sea _mannaggia_), aunque suena a muy antiguo.


----------



## mantierrez

kreiner said:


> También en el español de España existe _malhaya_ (que es exactamente lo mismo que _mal ne abbia_, o sea _mannaggia_), aunque suena a muy antiguo.


 
Si, e vero perche ho trobato questo:
*Origine della parola*: Contrazione del napoletano “mal n’aggia”, che può essere tradotto come “male ne abbia”.


----------



## Geviert

La Treccani dà una definizione definitiva del lemma in questione e conferma alcune risposte (link Treccani). Per quanto riguarda la traduzione, io confermerei ciò che è stato già proposto: _maldita sea_.


----------



## LAERRANTE

Ciao, non so se si usa solo in Galizia, ma a me viene in mente *jolín*..


----------



## kreiner

*Jolín* non è regionale. Si può usare non solo in Galizia, ma sembra un po' banale o melenso (in spagnolo direi: "cursi"), quasi infantile.


----------



## LAERRANTE

Ah, ok, grazie per la delucidazione..


----------



## kreiner

LAERRANTE said:


> Ah, ok, grazie per la delucidazione..


 
Comunque si può usare. Tieni presente che "jolín" è un eufemismo per joder.


----------



## LAERRANTE

Potremmo dire che è un parallelo di *cacchio /* *cazzo*...giusto?


----------



## kreiner

Più o meno, anche se *cacchio* mi sembra leggermente più "adulto" (o forse dovrei dire "meno attenuato") di *jolín.*


----------



## chlapec

Hola, la errante. *Jolín*, *jopé*, *jobar* y otras por el estilo son eufemismos de joder, empleado como exclamación de contrariedad. Hasta donde yo sé, de uso en toda España, pero no consideraría estas expresiones en el registro de *mannaggia*.


----------



## LAERRANTE

kreiner said:


> Più o meno, anche se *cacchio* mi sembra leggermente più "adulto" (o forse dovrei dire "meno attenuato") di *jolín.*


 
Ok, chiarissimo!

Chlapec, perché non le considereresti nel registro di mannaggia? Per il discorso che faceva Kreiner?


----------



## DIANAPRINCI

pero yo creo que en algunos casos "mannaggia" corresponde a "lastima" , he oido muchos hispanohablantes utilizar esta palabra


----------



## kreiner

Sí. No hay una traducción única para "mannaggia", ya que depende de los contextos. A veces "lástima" sería una traducción posible (en los casos en que "mannaggia" se usa en el sentido de "peccato...").


----------



## MacAnna

Para las tres escenas sugiero, simplemente, "¡mierda!".

LPQT(L)P/LCDT(S)M sería demasiado larga y fuerte (aunque en Argentina tenemos tendencia a ).

Pienso que en casos como este, uno debe traducir más el espíritu que la letra, che cacchio!

Cosa direbbe un italiano/spagnolo/argentino/cubano/etc.? Sempre cose vicine mà diverse...


----------



## querandí

Definitivamente es el "malhaya" del español clásico, que equivale, efectivamente, a una maldición (retórica, si se quiere, pero maldición al fin). Un amigo mejicano afirma que ellos lo conservan. En Argentina ha quedado como una expresión del medio rural, ya en desuso. Hoy en día en España creo que se diría: "¡Joder con...!" o "¡mierda de...!" Me da que en Argentina se oiría más bien: "¡(...) de mierda!" o también "¡me cago en (...)!" Si se quisiera eludir la "mala palabra", reemplazar por "miércoles", "porquería" o similares. Saludos.


----------

